# I want to "3D" embroider my logo on a hat



## NSDdesign (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, I have a digitizer that I have been using with no real complaints. But I had asked them about making my logo stitchable for a hat I;d like to make for myself, but I am after that raised or 3d look and he said he dosent to that. Its a "hard process" and needs to be worked out between the digitizing and the embroider.

Can someone help me out and explain this all in some more detail or point me in the direction of a place that can help me out. Id like to get two black flex fit hats ASAP.

THANKS!


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

My understanding is that it's not difficult, just something you have to know how to set up. The stuff that's used to give it the 3D effect is this 3-D Foam. 

If you want to do it yourself you can contact our Embroidery Trainer, Pat Horowitz here on the forums or give Coldesi a call and ask for her.


----------



## trixie (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes, you need to use the puffy foam. Again, it's not hard to digitize, but you have to completely enclose the stitches, or box off the stitches and more dense so that it completely cuts the foam. You can also check out Gunold's website and I believe they have a tutorial on the puffy foam.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

NSDdesign said:


> Well, I have a digitizer that I have been using with no real complaints. But I had asked them about making my logo stitchable for a hat I;d like to make for myself, but I am after that raised or 3d look and he said he dosent to that. Its a "hard process" and needs to be worked out between the digitizing and the embroider.
> 
> Can someone help me out and explain this all in some more detail or point me in the direction of a place that can help me out. Id like to get two black flex fit hats ASAP.
> 
> THANKS!


 It's not "hard", but it's best done on simpler designs. Can you show us what you are looking at??


----------

